# Revelate Designs Sweet Roll vs Harness + Salty Roll



## nuclear_biker (Jun 8, 2017)

Just want to make sure I'm not missing the obvious here. Read https://bikepacking.com/gear/revelate-handlebar-bag-shootout-harness-vs-sweet-roll/ and I still don't get it. It seems like the harness is a no brainer, unless you give up more stability with the harness maybe? Here's my breakdown:

Sweet roll (the medium even thought he Salty Roll volume is between M and L):
Volume: 14L
Weight: 15.5 oz
Sizing: 7" diameter x 22" max width
Price: $110 (REI)

Salty Roll + Harness (there might be better options for a dry bag, but using Salty Roll for comparison)
Volume: 15L
Weight: 21.2 oz
Sizing: 7" diameter, 24" max width
Price: $123 (REI)

So for an extra ~6 oz of weight, I can swap out different bags for different trips, strap tent poles or tent underneath, and take the packs on and off the bike without having to undo the straps. Really makes the harness seem like a no-brainer. So what am I missing?

Edit comparison for price. $13 does not really change the equation.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Not sure you're missing much. I use a Revelate Harness and dry bag. It appears that Revelate has either discontinued the dry bag that I use, or changed it to the "Saltyroll" but it's basically just a dry bag without the daisy chain of webbing on it. I had originally wanted to buy the Sweetroll, but it was out of stock everywhere when I needed it. I found the Harness and just ran with it. I like that it gives me a little more flexibility.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

nuclear_biker said:


> Just want to make sure I'm not missing the obvious here. Read https://bikepacking.com/gear/revelate-handlebar-bag-shootout-harness-vs-sweet-roll/ and I still don't get it. It seems like the harness is a no brainer, unless you give up more stability with the harness maybe? Here's my breakdown:
> 
> Sweet roll (the medium even thought he Salty Roll volume is between M and L):
> Volume: 14L
> ...


For me, more involved trips with a larger front roll call more for a harness; where you want to bring the bag into your shelter.

The Sweet Roll is great if there are just a few bulky items in it, so it can be easily emptied. And the external flap does enable it to carry items like poles. And you can still use the external pocket optionally. For quick and dirty trips, I prefer its size and simplicity over a harness.

Just like bike setups, choosing packs really depend on what you're doing.


----------



## nuclear_biker (Jun 8, 2017)

Just back from a trip overseas. Ordered both the Sweetroll and the harness from REI due to permissive return policy. I threw my tent, sleeping pad into the Sweetroll (couldn't QUITE fit my sleeping bag in the roll, but almost) and harness and really did not like the Sweetroll at all. I found trying to put my roll into the bag while on the bike very frustrating, and the added versatility of the harness is great (I might try and put my polls on the outside under the roll). Just personal preference but if you only had to own one I would very likely recommend the harness. Thanks.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

nuclear_biker said:


> Just back from a trip overseas. Ordered both the Sweetroll and the harness from REI due to permissive return policy. I threw my tent, sleeping pad into the Sweetroll (couldn't QUITE fit my sleeping bag in the roll, but almost) and harness and really did not like the Sweetroll at all. I found trying to put my roll into the bag while on the bike very frustrating, and the added versatility of the harness is great (I might try and put my polls on the outside under the roll). Just personal preference but if you only had to own one I would very likely recommend the harness. Thanks.


Thanks for the input.

I mentioned upthread the Sweetroll being good for quick missions, meaning lightly loaded. My sleeping bag last weekend (for Tahoe/8500' el) fit with room for a puffy jacket and four f/d dinners. And still not full (3-4 rollovers on each closure):










Here I used the removable pocket, which works on both the Har and SR.

I was stoked on how easy it is to load the Sweetroll with the bike laying on its side and the down end closed. I do like and have used my Harness a lot, but the Sweetroll is a great piece of gear for its intended purpose. If the terrain is rough, one webbing strap around the h-bar and entire load does a lot to stabilize it. You can still do all of that with a Harness. It's just a more complicated system that takes a little more time at camp and is a little fussier to get perfect.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I have an 8" RP bar bag, I find it less fiddly than multiple pieces. Holds my quilt, tarp or mid, neoair, and jetboil 1.5l pot kit. I just stuff it all in with the pot in the middle. Absolutely stable with the loop bar, doesn't even touch the head tube.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

+1 I also like the harness and salty roll set up.


----------



## nuclear_biker (Jun 8, 2017)

I did my first trip with the harness (just a short one nighter to test everything out) and I'm really glad I went with the harness. I was able to strap my tent polls under the Saltyroll which make packing the front roll much simpler! It should also work on my road bike so the poles don't interfere with the drops. I know a lot of you folks like having the bag attached, but I found taking it off to pack it to be a plus, not a minus.


----------



## gonewalkabout2009 (Aug 5, 2021)

bsieb said:


> I have an 8" RP bar bag, I find it less fiddly than multiple pieces. Holds my quilt, tarp or mid, neoair, and jetboil 1.5l pot kit. I just stuff it all in with the pot in the middle. Absolutely stable with the loop bar, doesn't even touch the head tube.


What is a 8"RP bar bag? Sorry donreconize that and Google didn't come up with anything. Thanks.


----------

